# The Singing PUG who cannot run, Verrrry funny Video



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

This had me laughing till my cheeks hurt... sooo funny...put your sound on..


----------



## jujube (Jul 17, 2015)

If that's Loca the Pug, I'll warn you......that song is an earworm.  I've been singing it for two years and I still can't get rid of it.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2015)

Amazingly funny. Thanks for the laugh, Holly. :sentimental:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

Really really cute, holly, thanks for the chuckles !


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

:thumbsup1:hee hee hee


----------



## Glinda (Jul 17, 2015)

Very cute, Holly!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2015)

So funny, that dog is cute, but true... can't run worth a damn.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

LOL Jujube yes it's Loca....but we hear that song a lot here (not those lyrics) LOL...so it won't stay in my head...I'm used to it..


----------

